# Dojo loach eat snails



## Fishbarrie (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey. Four weeks ago I purchased 4 Gold Dojo Loaches (1) one because they are a cool acting/looking fish and (2) to help control a small pond snail population. They are doing great BUT are not eating any snails!! They are 2.5/3.0 in long in a 90 gal. Are they too young (small)? Do they have to be a certain size to include snail in their diet? Thanks.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Dojo loaches don't eat snails.


----------



## Hooked on fish (Dec 15, 2015)

Never had any success with any loach eating snails except a yoyo.

And my dwarf puffers would out eat him.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

They might need to be taught. They've grown up eating processed food.

Take a nice big snail and crack the shell/crush the snail. See if you have an empty snail shell the next day.
That's how it was for my loaches (B. histrionica). I now feed them snails from my invert tank since they cleaned out my 75G.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

Mistergreen might have a good suggestion on trying to condition them to eat snails. Mine are 7 to 8 inches and do not eat snails so I don't think growing them out will help. Even if they don't eat thrm though it is a goid selection as they hoover up all the uneaten food.


----------



## Fishbarrie (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks. I have been crushing snails and they will eat them. I will continue doing this and see if they get "conditioned".
Either way they are staying in the tank....beautiful/active/colorful...love em!!


----------



## amazon85 (Jan 23, 2019)

Dojos definitely do eat snails. I had the same problem with them not eating the snails....so I stopped feeding the dojos. Within a week, all of the snails were irradiated. Hope that helps!


----------

